
A practical way to put miners back to use and back Bitcoin with compute power. - enmaku
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/lis5b/a_practical_way_to_put_miners_back_to_use_and/
======
afdssfda
"If this service was only to accept Bitcoins, then the value of Bitcoins would
be backed partly by computation power -- much in the way that it is currently
backed partly by drug trade."

There is the problem, imo.

